# New to the forum, but I've dug for years â˜º



## Ace (Nov 10, 2015)

*New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

Hello everyone, it's has been along time since I've posted on any forums! Let's get digging


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

Hi, where do you dig?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

Welcome.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

ahhh  ok .


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

Alright, where should we start? []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

I got a spot that I cannot dig alone (too much for me,) but no one will come with me because they're afraid. LOL. They keep telling me, "There has to be good intact stuff down there," but all I pull out are blob/tooled crown shards, bases to such as Gravitating Stoppers, stoneware debossed bottles, an 1860s penny, a stopper, a insulator, and a fluorescent lamp started circa 1904? Like 2 intact bottles came out, and several halves. Issue is, it's in the depths of an abandoned building's lightless room with a clay layer a few feet down and the water table. The giant florescent light may work, but it fell from the ceiling (bulbs aren't shattered) probably a few decades ago. Window was bricked up around 1905, I'd guess-- when more building was added.  Anyone up to it? We may also need to take out the foundation at the back wall where bottles are in the wall (some literally in the cement.) LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

If I dig in downtown Detroit & go threw all there run down dilapitated buildings & houses this sounds easy. I'll go with you Bear? I got a Beer can dump to dig out that way & will be out that way but probably in Spring, to many Hunters out now. LEON


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

See, that is my kind of place. I LOVE abandoned buildings. Especially when you gotta crawl into a dark hole.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

you and a hundred others . in savannah there are dozens of old abandoned houses , and almost every on has been looted for cooper pipe or what ever . I've been under some of them and most have been gutted . anyway good luck Spirit !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: New to the forum, but I've dug for years ?*

SunRunner, it sounds like paradise. I don't touch the copper-- that's true theft if someone does own the property. Some of the places have other things I want to remove but so far have not.


----------

